# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Darmen, menstruatie en afscheiding

## svandrea

Hallo, ik ben een meisje van 18 jaar en heb al jaren last van mijn darmen.
Ik ben al enkele keren onderzocht aan mijn darmen en er werd steeds niets gevonden. De laatst tijd heb ik het gevoel alsof mijn lichaam in de war is. Ik slik de pil namelijk om mijn cyclus regelmatig te krijgen en die is nu al meer dan een jaar regelmatig. Nu enkele maanden terug werden de menstruaties weer onregelmatig. Ik heb nu vaak last van lucht in de darmen en heb vaak kramp zoals tijdens de ongesteldheid. Ook heb ik geregeld bruine afscheiding daarbij die vaak gemengd is met wat rood bloed. Wie weet wat er aan de hand kan zijn=

groetjes

bijna wanhopig meisje

----------


## Agnes574

Al 's aan je arts gevraagd of het het prikkelbaar darm syndroom kan zijn?? Hier hebben heel veel mensen last van!
Een bezoekje aan een gyneacoloog kan ook geen kwaad!

Sterkte!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Svandrea: wat Agnes zegt vindt ik eigenlijk ook....

ik heb jaren lopen sukkelen en kreeg veel gasvorming in mijn buik en heftige pijnen, ik dacht altijd dat ik een blindedarmontsteking kreeg! ik heb mij regelmatig laten onderzoeken, bij de huisarts en het ziekenhuis....conclusie na jaren: Spastische dikke darm.. :Wink: ..als ik teveel zoetigheid eet of zoete witte wijn of teveel zuren ( bepaalde rode wijnen) dan ontstaat er flinke buikpijn en gasvorming ( lucht in de buik) ik snoep nog wel eens, maar daar heb ik nu wat op gevonden....ik koop tabletjes van Dr Vogel en het heet "Gastronol" daar slik er drie van..( Etos, Kruidvat €5,95)..op het doosje staat dat het een geneesmiddel is tegen incidentele maagpijn en een opgeblazen gevoel...mij helpt het en ik heb het ook altijd in een handtasje bij mij, want het komt altijd onverwachts... 

wat je afscheiding betreft, daar zou ik naar toe gaan naar de huisarts...niet leuk misschien maar hèèl veel vrouwen hebben er last van op allerlei leeftijden dus nietsssss om je voor te schamen....niet Wanhopig zijn, want ik denk dat het allemaal goed gaat komen....Succes ermee....denk er over na, en onderneem actie Svandrea...ik hoor graag hoe het afloopt....hou je haaks.... :Embarrassment: 
Groetjes.....

----------

